
Which one invented first: Kotlin or Swift? - krupal55
There is a nice comparison of Kotlin and Swift here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ragunathjawahar.wordpress.com&#x2F;2015&#x2F;03&#x2F;18&#x2F;my-first-ios-app-while-learning-kotlin-for-android&#x2F;. It is interesting fact that both have some kind of same and similar syntax. I am curious about their beginning. Was the project Kotlin first started or Project Swift? or Is this a situation of hen and egg?
======
dalke
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swift_%28programming_language%...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swift_%28programming_language%29)

> Development on Swift began in 2010 by Chris Lattner, with the eventual
> collaboration of many other programmers at Apple. Swift took language ideas
> "from Objective-C, Rust, Haskell, Ruby, Python, C#, CLU, and far too many
> others to list".

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kotlin_%28programming_language...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kotlin_%28programming_language%29)

> In July 2011 JetBrains unveiled Project Kotlin, a new language for the JVM,
> which had been under development for a year ... Influenced by Java, Scala,
> Groovy, C#, Gosu

~~~
krupal55
So, Kotlin development started before Swift. yeah?!

~~~
dalke
Maybe. Or maybe not. The data I presented is insufficient.

Kotlin initial commit 8 Nov 2010 -
[https://github.com/JetBrains/kotlin/commit/369b1974782b821e4...](https://github.com/JetBrains/kotlin/commit/369b1974782b821e44b7aa6cd68e2e41eb2ba036)
. Note that this does not mean it's the first work done on the project, only
the first commit.

[http://www.nondot.org/sabre/](http://www.nondot.org/sabre/) says "I started
work on the Swift Programming Language (wikipedia) in July of 2010. I
implemented much of the basic language structure, with only a few people
knowing of its existence. A few other (amazing) people started contributing in
earnest late in 2011, and it became a major focus for the Apple Developer
Tools group in July 2013."

In any case, it's clear that neither was influenced by the other, at least
during initial development.

~~~
dalke
And jtwebman at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10671532](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10671532)
points out that 'Swift's first commits were in Jul 17, 2010', with a link to
[https://github.com/apple/swift/commits/master?page=821](https://github.com/apple/swift/commits/master?page=821)
.

